# New 30 Bhds Is Coming Home Tomorrow!!



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

DH leaves Wed. am for lakeshore rv to bring home to to his DW her new 30 BHDS!! woo-hoo!!
thank you Easter Bunny!!







Ready to hit the road, actually just up the road a piece to our favorite campground on the north shore of New Orleans--dont know who is nore excited DH, child unit







, Pound Pup







or me!! hahaEither way, many of you have been so helpful with knowledge, it had made our purchase safe and confident--see ya on the road!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tlasseig said:


> DH leaves Wed. am for lakeshore rv to bring home to to his DW her new 30 BHDS!! woo-hoo!!
> thank you Easter Bunny!!
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS*!!!!!

<"Excuse me, ma'am....but, might I say, that's quite an Easter basket you have there......"







>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Please let us know how many eggs it takes to FILL that basket!!!








Enjoy BOTH!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS!! Be sure to send pictures !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Easter Bunny's gonna get a hernia!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! You will love it









-CC


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Congratulations on the new OB.

Enjoy using it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> DH leaves Wed. am for lakeshore rv to bring home to to his DW her new 30 BHDS!! woo-hoo!!
> thank you Easter Bunny!!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Outie finally made it home







..DH got cought in the lake effect storm in MI for a day, dodged floods in Missouri,







and pulled in at 7am this morning--guess now he figures he has road expierence now as he traveled in horrible conditions, soo I SHOPPED-0---whoo hoo--i call it retail therapy...
Lakeshore RV went out of their way to accomadate him ..He got there late in the afternoon on Thursday..when finished they let him stay there so he didn't have travel in the dark for a room or such...
kodoos for lakeshore rv and Jeff Rake








We will make a weekend trip to one our "spots" and dry camp while we scope out our new spot at the campground...
see ya on the road...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> DH leaves Wed. am for lakeshore rv to bring home to to his DW her new 30 BHDS!! woo-hoo!!
> thank you Easter Bunny!!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Outie finally made it home







..DH got cought in the lake effect storm in MI for a day, dodged floods in Missouri,







and pulled in at 7am this morning--guess now he figures he has road expierence now as he traveled in horrible conditions, soo I SHOPPED-0---whoo hoo--i call it retail therapy...
Lakeshore RV went out of their way to accomadate him ..He got there late in the afternoon on Thursday..when finished they let him stay there so he didn't have travel in the dark for a room or such...
kodoos for lakeshore rv and Jeff Rake








We will make a weekend trip to one our "spots" and dry camp while we scope out our new spot at the campground...
see ya on the road...


----------



## kwmjd (Feb 28, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> DH leaves Wed. am for lakeshore rv to bring home to to his DW her new 30 BHDS!! woo-hoo!!
> thank you Easter Bunny!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the new outback!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad everything worked out and got home safe !!! Enjoy !!


----------

